# Kittens Peeing in Bed



## Khouri (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't know if anyone else has had these issues but it's starting to drive me slightly nuts now!

Last weekend (Friday night) we decided that as the kittens were pretty much normal kitties now (they're now ok with being picked up, purring when being petted, happy to be plonked on laps and stroked and mewing when we go to put food down etc) we decided to let them have run of the rest of the house as they were pretty much only allowed in the living room, kitchen and hallway. So we let them come into the bedroom Friday night when we went to bed. Unfortuntaly on Saturday morning one of them pee-ed on the end of the bed at about 6am. We changed all the sheets etc, cleaned up and just put it down to an accident as it was a new room and maybe they had forgotten where the litter tray was. The next day I put an extra litter tray just in the hall outside the bedroom, which is about 4m from the bed.

All through this week, it's been fine until yesterday (Saturday) and this morning (Sunday) when at the same time both mornings (about 7am) there was a pee at the end of the bed. On Saturday it was right at the end where they sleep but this morning it was near the top of the duvet, not near where they sleep at all. We thought it was just one (but not sure which of the two) but this morning there was a big pee near the top of the duvet and a small one at the bottom, which means they're both at it!


I've not changed the type of litter in their trays recently
There's a litter tray in easy reach of the bedroom which they seem fine to use normally
I have turned the Feliway off (about three weeks ago) but they've seemed fine, not acting skitish etc, and it's got to be turned off at some point!
There's normally dried food down all the time so they can eat this if they're hungry
All bedding is washed along with duvet and mattress so that there's no smell afterwards

The only thing that I can possibly think that it might be is that they normally get fed in a weekday at about 7am as we get up between 6.30 and 7am for work. Could they be pee-ing because they want us to get up and feed them?

Any ideas would really help as I don't want to keep changing the duvet and cleaning the new mattress and duvet we've just bought!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Difficult. It might be that they can still smell the wee - cat's have a very sensative sense of smell. if they were doing it because it was time to get up I would have thought they would be meowing to wake you. perhaps you should just ban them from the bedroom especially if they are using the litter tray as normal the rest of the time.
Maybe they're just too lazy to get off the bed!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Khouri,it probably is that their used to their weekly routine and time of brekkie,maybe over the weekend keep them as they were and not in the bedroom,aside from most kitts do like soft things to pee on as it absorbs,from what you've said i'm not really sure what else it could be


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Sounds to me like a defiant way of telling you they're not happy about being fed later xx

perhaps some get off spray on the bed (smells of eucalyptus so isn't too bad for our noses) and maybe get into a routine of leaving some biscuit down over the weekend if you don't want to get up as early?

may keep them at bay for a couple more hours xx


----------



## Khouri (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.

We do normally keep biscuits down, I think I'm just going to make sure that there are more than enough down before we go to bed.

OH has suggested we keep them out of the bedroom for a week so they don't associated the bed with peeing. I've also got some Simple Solution for cat smells that I've sprayed on everything that came into contact with the pee... 

Guess I'll just have to hope that they'll either stop or grow out of it, otherwise they'll have to stay out of the bedroom, which would be a shame as they've just started to sleep on our feet ...


----------

